# Kahnke Guns



## borderghost (Feb 3, 2009)

would anyone have any infor / knowledge on the kahnke black powder guns , looking to buy one and would like to hear from someone who owns or knows someone that has one , have a knight long range hunter and a thompson , would like to try some thing that uses a cap / musket cap , these guns look small and compact , and are built at a small business, they are supose to make a great black powder hand gun so just wondering if the same quailty is in the rifles .
thx


----------

